# Bulldog Remote Starter RS82 w/791 Bypass



## BradK (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
I have tried to install this Bulldog remote starter on my 2003 Jeep Liberty. After several failures and realizing I needed to install the 791 Bypass module, I am close. The problem I am having is the car will not start without a key in the ignition. It will only run for 5 seconds and shut off without the key in the ignition. I am fairly certain I have both ignition wires connected. Can you suggest what I can try next? 
I realize I have a similar problem to chevygrl2009.
I would appreciate any help and thank you in advance,
Brad


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

BradK said:


> Hello,
> I have tried to install this Bulldog remote starter on my 2003 Jeep Liberty. After several failures and realizing I needed to install the 791 Bypass module, I am close. The problem I am having is the car will not start without a key in the ignition. It will only run for 5 seconds and shut off without the key in the ignition. I am fairly certain I have both ignition wires connected. Can you suggest what I can try next?
> I realize I have a similar problem to chevygrl2009.
> I would appreciate any help and thank you in advance,
> Brad





> Jeep vehicles that use a gray ignition key have an immobilizer system that needs to be bypassed when remote starting. Use DEI part number 555C or 555U.


http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~11407

How did you teach the bypass module the resistance? How is it hooked up to the truck, are all ignitions hooked up too? See the link for more info.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

could have used a databus integration and save about 4 hours


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

also you need the bypass module, classic symptoms of a bypass module needed. The 791 is outdated so dont get it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> also you need the bypass module, classic symptoms of a bypass module needed. The 791 is outdated so dont get it.


 Hey Where the hell you been? Happy Holiday and all that happy horse type stuff!ray: Did you have to many Egg Nogs?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Many many nogs, we got swamped with custom builds, go figure


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Glade to hear you got work!!!


----------

